# honda eu3000is problem



## jfetting (Sep 23, 2014)

hi there I'm new here I got a problem checked all over internet for this problem with no luck trying here to see if any one has had this problem. the generator will start on key start one time turn the key off and try starting it again all it does is turn over have fuel and spark but it will not start. now go over to the pull start it starts every time generator runs good with no problem hope full some will help me out thanks jason


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay, so let's be sure I can understand and help:

Generator does/does not start using the electric starter?

Generator does/does not start using the pull starter? 

Is the gasoline fresh? Do you know how old it is? If not, drain both the fuel tank and carburetor and fill with fresh fuel.


----------



## jfetting (Sep 23, 2014)

the fuel is fresh, did a tune up, charged the starter battery and tested the battery it was good now on starting it will start with the key some times but it will start by pull start all the time and it runs great


----------



## Hueydriver (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi Robert,

I have an eu 3000 is that has set for almost three years. I put in Stabil but did nothing else. No shock that it won't start. I'm trying to get the sediment bowl off. It seems like it takes a 10mm open end. The box end won't go on. I think I have managed to round off a couple of corners and it has not budged. Any advice? Working space, as you know, is very limited.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Hueydriver said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> I have an eu 3000 is that has set for almost three years. I put in Stabil but did nothing else. No shock that it won't start.


You've got mail.


----------

